# Technical Ski Terms



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

submitting a new technical ski term

Skiing w/8 before today told him "to wait for those yahoos" before we jumped in. After the yahoo's went by he asked what is a yahoo. how to explain in a nice way what a yahoo is was a test in parenthood. I came up with.

Yahoon) someone who is out of control and does not know it.

alway fun to google stuff to find out the history but yahoo doesn't work, try it.
I believe the origin of yahoo was from a town in s/w texas called El Paso(Where I feel in love with a mexican girl). Quail hunters, not Dan, reffered to drunks shooting at all birds and yelling YAHOOOO as yahoos. When the ski migration took them to CO they continued their namesake call and the namesake went with them. 
I believe this term can really take in everyday spoken english, hopefully better than "feld"(hey it isn't holded it is held).
Wait till "W" has recovered from his time in the spotlight and he can conjugate it.
I think Barak should listen to his advisors so he doesn't yahoonify the situation.
Hillary just doen't have enough international experience and is really yahoonificating out there.
Dick is baned from hunting on my ranch, just look up yahoo in the dictionary and there is a picture of him.

KIR


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Youtube proof of yahoos
YouTube - Steves Riding Lawn Mower DUI Arrest Video
YouTube - Steves Riding Lawn Mower DUI Taser Arrest Video 2
YouTube - Steve the Lawn Mower Guy's Domestic Arrest Video 3
And nice signature now...


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

steve ate grif


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Bahaha
GOT DANG IT!
I think I crapped my pants!
I think Steve is Grifs cousin from Louisiana


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Gaper*

Know the meaning. Would be interested in the origin.

Are those clips real, or an act?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Pretty damn sure they are real.

I always thought that gapers got their name from the act of pulling to the top of a run and Gaping down at it.
Or from the gap between googles and helmet.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*gaper vs gaper*

The new term gaper, meaning the space between goggles and brain bucket is newer. You can also have gaper strip, sunburn between goggles and brain bucket. 

The original term started with, yes drugs.
During my last enlightenment in a navajo sweat lodge I heard an ancient shaman explain in Dine, Hastiin Łigaii Tó Yoo'į. My translator explaind he wants man to see white water(snow). He further explained that after eating payote, man will stare(gape) at snow.
In the middle ages, people who visited the "pharmacist" were oftern seen gaping at the world.
Early skiers at Taos took the gaper word from Europe and added it the navajo tradition of peyote induced gaping to include anyone who stares at snow.

How is that for the origin?


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

freexbiker said:


> the gap between googles and helmet.


That would be known as "The Gaper Gap". It is the gap between ones hat and goggles, or helmet, I suppose. Also easily seen as a crescent shaped sunburn on a tourist's forehead.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Toas origin?*

Ssnowden, Awesome analysis. I don't think it originated in Toas. I grew up skiing there and Pajarito and never heard the term tell I moved to Colo. While the ridge runners certainly experimented alot, I never heard Gaper until the early 90's as a skier. It was a rare thing to see a helmet in that time frame as well.

Still pretty creative. Did you pull that out of your head or off the net?


----------



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

*Here's another term*

Joey... Although I prefer Gaper or Yahoo (pronounced with a hard A), Joey is another term that gets used to describe the same sort of folk. I think its more of a New York and New England term that is specific to starter jacket wearing New Yorkers or Bostonians. Any other interpretation? Have fun searching for the etymology!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Can I use "Joey" for the CUBuff sport-jacket wearing skiiers who seem to manage to fall AND lose their ski's while standing in the lift line?


----------



## northfwestg (Feb 23, 2006)

*goobs perhaps*

howa bout chachies, and goobs, goobular chacharies, these originated in the early 80s in the northwest commercial whitewater scene, aka gubernatorial candidates for carnaggio


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Can I use "Joey" for the CUBuff sport-jacket wearing skiiers who seem to manage to fall AND lose their ski's while standing in the lift line?


I think Ralphie could be a spinoff of "Joey".
By the way, what is wrong with my CUBuffs jacket, they still have a good ski team? I only fell over in the lift line that one day I was skiing with grif, the schlitz went straight to my head, and altough I lost my skis they came back when I blew my whistle.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

How about "lemmings" you know, up the lift..... dump em'off.

gape, gape, gape,..........................................down. 

up the lift...gape, gape, gape.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

From urbandictionary.com



> Gaper: this is acutally an acronym that stand for Guaranteed Accident Prone on Every Run. Referring for a skier or snowboarder, usually wearing bright 80's ski gear that cannot ski or ride, or a tourist in a mountain town who walks around with their mouth agape in awe of the mountains!
> That gaper got out of control and crashed into a tree!
> 
> Those gapers are stopping traffic standing in the middle of the street taking a picture.


I also like "JONG" - jack off newbie gaper. I think JONG originated on TGR


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

SSOWDEN said:


> I think Ralphie could be a spinoff of "Joey".
> By the way, what is wrong with my CUBuffs jacket, they still have a good ski team? I only fell over in the lift line that one day I was skiing with grif, the schlitz went straight to my head, and altough I lost my skis they came back when I blew my whistle.


That must be you out there with those old Burt Bindings:

http://www.kmcmag.com/features/KMC13_Feature5.pdf

Nothing wrong with the Buffs jacket, puffy, dirty, slightly too short for skiing jackets are HOT.

I'll try not to laugh and point next time- that Schlitz packs a punch!


----------



## MangymoosE (Aug 17, 2008)

First off, shame on y'all for not remembering your Childrens' Literary Comics (joke). The term Yahoo came from Gulliver's Travels. The Yahoo was the arrogant, ignorant crass human in the world of the Hwounymns (I KNOW I misspelled that one!). 

As far as technical ski terms go... GAPER sounds right. I heard a new one whose origins are from the ADK's: SPORE, which would be Stupid Person On Rental Equipment. I've used it quite a bit this year.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone else find it terribly amusing that there are so many frontrangers on here debating what we call the tourists up here in the high country?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*LTS*

So, I heard a good one the other day... LTS Boarder (or skier). Lunch Tray Special as in riding on your heel edge all the way down and thereby grooming right down to the hard pack. I don't see it to much and it doesn't bother me too much but it sounds funny.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Matty said:


> Does anyone else find it terribly amusing that there are so many frontrangers on here debating what we call the tourists up here in the high country?


We weren't talking about tourists but the holier than thou residents of I-70 corrider ski areas, not that all y'all on I-70 are holier than thou.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Jensjustduckie said:


> That must be you out there with those old Burt Bindings:
> 
> http://www.kmcmag.com/features/KMC13_Feature5.pdf
> 
> ...


Jen,
You have your laugh, cause I will have the last laugh. My jeans are scotchguarded, HA.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn you 3M!!!


----------

